

Ask HN: I want to design a new mixing bowl, where do I start? - MagnitudeSw

I'm a software engineer by trade and I have an idea for a new type of mixing bowl.   This is a completely new domain to me and I'm not sure exactly where to get started.  I'd like to do this with a very small budget.<p>What type of resources can help me build the prototype?  For example is this something I can design via software? I'll need help getting the design correct, testing a prototype as well as figuring out how to manufacture it.
======
sdoering
I was asking myself, if you are sure to have a target-market, a target
customer, of your mixing-bowl. what would differentiate it? what would be the
unique selling-point? why should I buy a new mixing bowl, if I am quite happy
with the specs of the bowls in my kitchen at home?

I recommend answering these questions first. then finding experts, designers,
small manufacturers and asking intelligent, interesting questions. maybe you
could design it and start a joint-venture with a producer - who knows. you
could even start it via kickstarter and see, if there is any interest in your
idea, before producing a lot of these bowls and even before producing a
prototype. you would know, if you can have real customers, that are willing to
pay real money for it. and you would have money to start with.

------
drcode
Probably the most efficient way would be to create a model with blender
(<http://blender.org>) and then print a prototype via shapeways
(<http://shapeways.com>).

Once the model is perfected, I think you can send it to some (China based?)
companies who will send you a bid on mass producing a large number of them at
a low cost.

------
replicatorblog
I'm an industrial designer and write a blog about manufacturing tech and DIY
stuff. Feel free to shoot me a message and I can probably point you in the
right direction.

------
declancostello
<http://ponoko.com> also allow you to create prototypes from your designs

